# "The search key was not found in any record" Import DBASE III to MS SQL



## triciamay (Dec 14, 2010)

I am trying to import a DBASE III table to ms sql sever 2000. The table has 8342 records. When I tried to import it, this error appeared:

Error at Source for Row Number 7288. Errors encountered so far in this task: 1.
Data for source column 1 ('BRANCHCODE') is not available.
Record is deleted.
The search key was not found in any record.

I looked for the table at the dBASE III PLUS. I searched for Row Number 7288 but it says that THE RECORD IS OUT OF RANGE. So I looked for 7287 instead and I found it. After row 7287, row no. 7289 followed. Row no. 7288 doesn't exist in the table. Does anyone know how do I fix the DBASE 3 table?

Thanks a lot!


----------

